# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  The Notre Dame-IBM Technology Ethics Lab, University of Notre Dame, Notre Dame, Indiana, USA

## Airicist

techethicslab.nd.edu

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM, Notre Dame Launch Lab to Focus on Tech Ethics"
IBM pledges $20 million over 10 years to study ethical issues around AI, quantum and other emerging technologies

by Jared Council
July 2, 2020

----------

